# cciss raid controller problem



## erikf154 (Aug 18, 2009)

Just installed Freebsd 7.2 amd64 on a HP proliant 385. Having an issue with the cciss raid controller being really slow. It's got 5 300GB disks in raid 5. And I found this strange looking message in dmesg:

```
da0 at ciss0 bus 0 target 0 lun 0
da0: <COMPAQ RAID 5  VSOMLPU:M EAP  OCKP>U  F#ix3e dL aDunicrheecdt! A
da0: 1S3M5P: .A1P6 8CMPBU/ s# t2r aLanusnfcehresd
da0: 1144391MB (2343712796 512 byte sectors: 255H 63S/T 65535C)
```

Looks weird and I can't find any info on it on google.


----------



## graudeejs (Aug 18, 2009)

What looks weird? I don't see anything


----------



## erikf154 (Aug 18, 2009)

dmesg is supposed to look more like this:

```
da0 at ciss0 bus 0 target 0 lun 0
da0: <COMPAQ RAID 5  VOLUME OK> Fixed Direct Access SCSI-5 device 
da0: 135.168MB/s transfers
da0: Command Queueing Enabled
da0: 715329MB (1464994160 512 byte sectors: 255H 32S/T 65535C)
```


----------



## graudeejs (Aug 18, 2009)

So what is your speed, how did you test it?


----------



## erikf154 (Aug 18, 2009)

The box is just laggy. Running pkg_info for instance; it uses 6s to list 44 ports, it should do that in a snap.

Anyways, the dmesg message just doesn't look right to me...


----------



## mk (Aug 18, 2009)

*Running pkg_info for instance; it uses 6s to list 44 ports*
make fsck in single user mode


----------



## graudeejs (Aug 18, 2009)

```
dd if=/dev/random of=/tmp/test bs=8m
```

and in other terminal run *gstat* as root
or
*iostat -c 999*


----------

